# Ungültiger Maschinenbefehl im 32Bit-chroot meiner Atom arch.

## Randy Andy

Seltsam Leute,

das Ganze hat seit langer Zeit und bis vor kurzem noch prima funktioniert.

Ich hab hier auf meinem Hauptrechner (~x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q6600) eine Menge Backups meiner diversen Gentoo Maschinen abgelegt, alle mit unterschiedlicher 32Bit Architektur.

In die meisten davon kann ich nach wie vor fehlerlos per 32Bit-chroot in Anlehnung an dieses HowTo [url] http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/base/amd64/howtos/chroot.xml[/url] hinein chrooten und dann updaten oder was auch immer.

Nur sobald ich in das Backup meines Netbooks (~i686 Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU N270) einen chroot ausführe, erhalte ich bereits beim Ausführen von

```
env-update && source /etc/profile

Ungültiger Maschinenbefehl
```

geauso bei:

```
emerge --info

Ungültiger Maschinenbefehl

oder

 ls -l

insgesamt 196

Ungültiger Maschinenbefehl
```

Selbst wenn ich das mit ganz alten Backups des Atoms versuche, mit denen es früher noch ging, erhalte ich den gleichen Fehler.

Hat es also etwas mit meinem Host System zu tun oder mit dessen neuerem Kernel. Gab's da nicht kürzlich eine Änderung im kernel support von ARM archs, aber doch nicht von Atom, oder.

Vor langer Zeit hatte ich mal einen ähnlichen Fehler, aber nativ auf dem Netbook (mein Geschwafel dort müsst ihr Euch aber nicht antun, nur der vollst. halber).

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-895352-highlight-ung%C3%BCltiger+maschinenbefehl.html

Ich sehe aber keinen direkten Zusammenhang, da das Netbook prima funktioniert. Jedenfalls wurde mir damals der Tipp gegeben mal nach allen Paketen zu suchen die mit einer abweichenden Architektur (als atom, diesmal) gebaut wurden, mittels: grep -v march=atom $(find /var/db/pkg | grep CFLAGS)

Dabei erhalte ich immerhin noch 'ne ganze Latte:

```

grep -v march=atom $(find /var/db/pkg | grep CFLAGS)

/var/db/pkg/app-portage/autounmask-0.27/CFLAGS:-O2 -march=core2 -mtune=generic -mssse3 -mfpmath=sse -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe

/var/db/pkg/mail-mta/ssmtp-2.64-r2/CFLAGS:-march=prescott -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe

/var/db/pkg/app-arch/zip-3.0-r1/CFLAGS:-march=prescott -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe

/var/db/pkg/app-arch/bzip2-1.0.6-r3/CFLAGS:-march=prescott -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe

/var/db/pkg/x11-libs/xcb-util-renderutil-0.3.8/CFLAGS:-march=prescott -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe

/var/db/pkg/x11-libs/libXxf86misc-1.0.3/CFLAGS:-march=prescott -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe

/var/db/pkg/app-misc/editor-wrapper-4/CFLAGS:-march=prescott -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe

/var/db/pkg/net-ftp/ftp-0.17.23.0.2.1/CFLAGS:-march=prescott -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe

/var/db/pkg/sys-apps/man-pages-posix-2003a/CFLAGS:-O2 -march=core2 -mtune=generic -mssse3 -mfpmath=sse -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe

/var/db/pkg/sys-apps/acl-2.2.51/CFLAGS:-march=prescott -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe

/var/db/pkg/sys-apps/diffutils-3.2/CFLAGS:-march=prescott -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe

/var/db/pkg/sys-apps/man-1.6g/CFLAGS:-march=prescott -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe

/var/db/pkg/sys-apps/which-2.20/CFLAGS:-O2 -march=core2 -mtune=generic -mssse3 -mfpmath=sse -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe

/var/db/pkg/sys-apps/findutils-4.5.10-r1/CFLAGS:-march=prescott -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe

/var/db/pkg/mail-client/mailx-support-20060102-r1/CFLAGS:-march=prescott -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe

/var/db/pkg/x11-themes/hicolor-icon-theme-0.12/CFLAGS:-march=prescott -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe

/var/db/pkg/sys-block/partimage-0.6.9/CFLAGS:-march=prescott -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe

/var/db/pkg/kde-base/kdebase-pam-7/CFLAGS:-march=prescott -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe

/var/db/pkg/app-vim/vim-spell-en-20060123/CFLAGS:-O2 -march=core2 -mtune=generic -mssse3 -mfpmath=sse -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe

/var/db/pkg/app-vim/vimpython-1.13/CFLAGS:-O2 -march=core2 -mtune=generic -mssse3 -mfpmath=sse -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe

/var/db/pkg/app-vim/vim-spell-de-20080213/CFLAGS:-O2 -march=core2 -mtune=generic -mssse3 -mfpmath=sse -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe

/var/db/pkg/sys-power/pm-quirks-20100619/CFLAGS:-O2 -march=core2 -mtune=generic -mssse3 -mfpmath=sse -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe

/var/db/pkg/app-admin/eselect-mesa-0.0.10/CFLAGS:-march=prescott -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe

/var/db/pkg/app-admin/eselect-fontconfig-1.1/CFLAGS:-O2 -march=core2 -mtune=generic -mssse3 -mfpmath=sse -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe

/var/db/pkg/app-admin/eselect-cblas-0.1/CFLAGS:-O2 -march=core2 -mtune=generic -mssse3 -mfpmath=sse -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe

/var/db/pkg/app-admin/eselect-vi-1.1.7-r1/CFLAGS:-O2 -march=core2 -mtune=generic -mssse3 -mfpmath=sse -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe

/var/db/pkg/app-admin/eselect-blas-0.1/CFLAGS:-O2 -march=core2 -mtune=generic -mssse3 -mfpmath=sse -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe

/var/db/pkg/app-admin/eselect-ctags-1.13/CFLAGS:-O2 -march=core2 -mtune=generic -mssse3 -mfpmath=sse -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe

/var/db/pkg/dev-libs/skyutils-2.8-r2/CFLAGS:-O2 -march=core2 -mtune=generic -mssse3 -mfpmath=sse -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -D_GNU_SOURCE

/var/db/pkg/dev-libs/eventlog-0.2.12/CFLAGS:-O2 -march=core2 -mtune=generic -mssse3 -mfpmath=sse -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe

/var/db/pkg/dev-libs/lzo-2.06/CFLAGS:-march=prescott -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe

/var/db/pkg/dev-libs/popt-1.16-r1/CFLAGS:-march=prescott -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe

/var/db/pkg/sys-devel/m4-1.4.16/CFLAGS:-march=prescott -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe

/var/db/pkg/sys-devel/automake-1.9.6-r3/CFLAGS:-O2 -march=core2 -mtune=generic -mssse3 -mfpmath=sse -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe

/var/db/pkg/sys-devel/autoconf-2.13/CFLAGS:-O2 -march=core2 -mtune=generic -mssse3 -mfpmath=sse -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe

/var/db/pkg/sys-devel/bc-1.06.95-r1/CFLAGS:-march=prescott -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe

/var/db/pkg/gnome-base/libglade-2.6.4/CFLAGS:-march=prescott -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe

/var/db/pkg/dev-cpp/gtkmm-2.24.2/CFLAGS:-march=prescott -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe

/var/db/pkg/sys-process/cronbase-0.3.3/CFLAGS:-O2 -march=core2 -mtune=generic -mssse3 -mfpmath=sse -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe

/var/db/pkg/media-sound/wavpack-4.60.1/CFLAGS:-O2 -march=core2 -mtune=generic -mssse3 -mfpmath=sse -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe

/var/db/pkg/media-sound/twolame-0.3.13/CFLAGS:-march=prescott -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe

/var/db/pkg/media-sound/musepack-tools-465/CFLAGS:-O2 -march=core2 -mtune=generic -mssse3 -mfpmath=sse -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe

/var/db/pkg/media-video/xanim-2.80.1-r4/CFLAGS:-O2 -march=core2 -mtune=generic -mssse3 -mfpmath=sse -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe

/var/db/pkg/media-video/rtmpdump-2.4/CFLAGS:-march=prescott -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe

/var/db/pkg/net-libs/libnfsidmap-0.24/CFLAGS:-march=prescott -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe

/var/db/pkg/media-fonts/urw-fonts-2.4.9/CFLAGS:-O2 -march=core2 -mtune=generic -mssse3 -mfpmath=sse -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe

/var/db/pkg/media-fonts/dejavu-2.33/CFLAGS:-march=prescott -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe

/var/db/pkg/media-fonts/encodings-1.0.4/CFLAGS:-march=prescott -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe

/var/db/pkg/sci-libs/blas-reference-20070226-r2/CFLAGS:-march=prescott -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe

/var/db/pkg/sci-libs/gsl-1.15/CFLAGS:-march=prescott -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe

/var/db/pkg/app-benchmarks/pipebench-0.40-r1/CFLAGS:-march=prescott -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe

/var/db/pkg/dev-util/lafilefixer-0.5/CFLAGS:-O2 -march=core2 -mtune=generic -mssse3 -mfpmath=sse -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe

/var/db/pkg/dev-util/ctags-5.8/CFLAGS:-O2 -march=core2 -mtune=generic -mssse3 -mfpmath=sse -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe

/var/db/pkg/dev-util/gperf-3.0.4/CFLAGS:-O2 -march=core2 -mtune=generic -mssse3 -mfpmath=sse -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe

/var/db/pkg/dev-util/gtk-doc-am-1.18/CFLAGS:-march=prescott -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe

/var/db/pkg/app-text/recode-3.6_p17-r2/CFLAGS:-march=prescott -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe

/var/db/pkg/app-text/docbook-xml-dtd-4.4-r2/CFLAGS:-O2 -march=core2 -mtune=generic -mssse3 -mfpmath=sse -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe

/var/db/pkg/app-text/aspell-0.60.6.1/CFLAGS:-march=prescott -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe

/var/db/pkg/app-text/docbook-xml-dtd-4.1.2-r6/CFLAGS:-O2 -march=core2 -mtune=generic -mssse3 -mfpmath=sse -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe

/var/db/pkg/app-text/libpaper-1.1.24-r1/CFLAGS:-march=prescott -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe

/var/db/pkg/app-text/docbook-xml-dtd-4.2-r2/CFLAGS:-march=prescott -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe

/var/db/pkg/app-text/sgml-common-0.6.3-r5/CFLAGS:-O2 -march=core2 -mtune=generic -mssse3 -mfpmath=sse -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe

/var/db/pkg/app-text/scrollkeeper-dtd-1.0/CFLAGS:-O2 -march=core2 -mtune=generic -mssse3 -mfpmath=sse -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe

/var/db/pkg/app-text/rman-3.2/CFLAGS:-O2 -march=core2 -mtune=generic -mssse3 -mfpmath=sse -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe

/var/db/pkg/app-text/enchant-1.6.0/CFLAGS:-march=prescott -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe

/var/db/pkg/x11-misc/xorg-cf-files-1.0.4/CFLAGS:-march=prescott -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe

/var/db/pkg/x11-misc/gccmakedep-1.0.2/CFLAGS:-march=prescott -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe

/var/db/pkg/x11-misc/imake-1.0.4/CFLAGS:-march=prescott -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe

/var/db/pkg/x11-misc/xbitmaps-1.1.1/CFLAGS:-march=prescott -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe

/var/db/pkg/media-libs/musicbrainz-3.0.3/CFLAGS:-march=prescott -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe

/var/db/pkg/media-libs/libogg-1.3.0/CFLAGS:-march=prescott -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe

/var/db/pkg/media-libs/libmad-0.15.1b-r7/CFLAGS:-march=prescott -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe

/var/db/pkg/media-libs/libdca-0.0.5-r2/CFLAGS:-O2 -march=core2 -mtune=generic -mssse3 -mfpmath=sse -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe

/var/db/pkg/media-libs/libdv-1.0.0-r2/CFLAGS:-march=prescott -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe

/var/db/pkg/media-libs/faad2-2.7-r2/CFLAGS:-march=prescott -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe

/var/db/pkg/media-libs/libmpeg2-0.5.1-r1/CFLAGS:-march=prescott -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe

/var/db/pkg/media-libs/libart_lgpl-2.3.21-r1/CFLAGS:-O2 -march=core2 -mtune=generic -mssse3 -mfpmath=sse -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe

/var/db/pkg/media-libs/libsndfile-1.0.25/CFLAGS:-march=prescott -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe

/var/db/pkg/media-libs/speex-1.2_rc1-r1/CFLAGS:-march=prescott -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe

/var/db/pkg/media-libs/gd-2.0.35-r3/CFLAGS:-march=prescott -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe

/var/db/pkg/media-libs/libmng-1.0.10-r1/CFLAGS:-march=prescott -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe

/var/db/pkg/media-libs/libtheora-1.1.1/CFLAGS:-march=prescott -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe

/var/db/pkg/media-libs/a52dec-0.7.4-r6/CFLAGS:-march=prescott -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe

/var/db/pkg/media-libs/win32codecs-20071007-r4/CFLAGS:-O2 -march=core2 -mtune=generic -mssse3 -mfpmath=sse -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe

/var/db/pkg/media-libs/libwmf-0.2.8.4-r4/CFLAGS:-march=prescott -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe

/var/db/pkg/media-libs/flac-1.2.1-r4/CFLAGS:-march=prescott -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe

/var/db/pkg/media-libs/xvid-1.3.2/CFLAGS:-march=prescott -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe

/var/db/pkg/media-libs/giflib-4.1.6-r2/CFLAGS:-march=prescott -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe

/var/db/pkg/dev-python/pygtksourceview-2.10.1/CFLAGS:-march=prescott -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe

/var/db/pkg/x11-apps/xwininfo-1.1.2/CFLAGS:-march=prescott -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe

/var/db/pkg/x11-apps/iceauth-1.0.5/CFLAGS:-march=prescott -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe

/var/db/pkg/x11-apps/xprop-1.2.1/CFLAGS:-march=prescott -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe

/var/db/pkg/x11-apps/xset-1.2.2/CFLAGS:-march=prescott -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe

/var/db/pkg/x11-apps/scripts-1.0.1-r1/CFLAGS:-march=prescott -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe

/var/db/pkg/x11-apps/xrdb-1.0.9/CFLAGS:-march=prescott -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe

/var/db/pkg/x11-apps/xrefresh-1.0.4/CFLAGS:-march=prescott -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe

/var/db/pkg/x11-apps/appres-1.0.3/CFLAGS:-march=prescott -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe

/var/db/pkg/x11-proto/trapproto-3.4.3/CFLAGS:-march=prescott -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe

/var/db/pkg/x11-proto/resourceproto-1.2.0/CFLAGS:-march=prescott -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe

/var/db/pkg/x11-proto/xf86driproto-2.1.1/CFLAGS:-march=prescott -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe

/var/db/pkg/x11-proto/xf86miscproto-0.9.3/CFLAGS:-march=prescott -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe

/var/db/pkg/app-dicts/myspell-en-20081002/CFLAGS:-march=prescott -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe

/var/db/pkg/app-dicts/aspell-de-0.60_pre20030222/CFLAGS:-O2 -march=core2 -mtune=generic -mssse3 -mfpmath=sse -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe

/var/db/pkg/dev-java/java-config-wrapper-0.16/CFLAGS:-O2 -march=core2 -mtune=generic -mssse3 -mfpmath=sse -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe

```

Die mit dem -march=prescott verstehe ich ja noch. 

Sie stammen wohl noch aus der Zeit als es für die CFLAGS noch kein atom gab. Der Befehlssatz des prescott ist ja wohl eine Untermenge meiner Host-CPU und daher Befehlssatz-kompatibel.

Weitere Fragen:

1 - Ist es die des Atom nun eben nicht mehr und es liegt nur daran und daher brauche nun einen richtigen Crosscompiler dafür?

2 - Woher kommen die -march=core2 Einträge in obiger Liste, sieht ja irgendwie bös nach meinem Hostsystem aus, kann ich mir aber irgendwie gar nicht erklären.

3 - Wie kann man geschickt den Befehl so erweitern, dass man die Liste der ermittelten Pakete, gleich an Portage zum compilieren übergibt?

Das würde ich dann mal nativ auf'm Netbook erledigen, auch wenn es das Problem wohl nicht beseitigen wird.

[Edit]

Würde ja gerne mal sehen mit welchen instruction sets Programme meiner Atom arch wie z.B. das fehlschlagende ls übersetzt wurden.

Dann müsste ich vielleicht nur noch vergleichen ob meine CPU die dort verwendeten instructions beherrscht, denn wenn nicht, wäre ja klar das es nicht funktionieren kann.

Zufällig bin ich gerade über eine  Thread gestolpert der mir dabei helfen kann und nun würde ich gerne den aktuellen bessern code aus diesem post dazu verwenden. https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-70894.html#6822286

Hab nur leider immer noch keine C-Grundlagen und Erfahrung im händischen übersetzten dieses codes und bräuchte da ein wenig Hilfe.

Auch möchte ich es sauber installieren, also nicht am Paketmanagement vorbei oder wenn schon, dann separiert und so sauber, dass es sich wieder vollständig entfernen ließe. Wie mach ich das am besten?

Schade das für solch nützliche Tools noch kein ebuild im offiziellen Tree existiert   :Crying or Very sad: 

Besten Gruß, Andy.

----------

## Randy Andy

Hallo Leute.

Wie vielleicht einige von Euch schon bemerkt haben mögen, habe ich mir erlaubt, das nach einiger Wartezeit Cross zu posten.

Rechtfertigt das eigentlich schon eine Steinigung ala "Jehova", oder ist so etwas noch legitim?

Ihr braucht also hier nichts mehr ergänzen, da sich die Sache zu erledigen scheint.

Werde das dann zu gegebener Zeit als gelöst markieren.

Wen's interessiert, hier mehr: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-955766-highlight-.html

Gruß, Andy.

----------

## musv

Naja, ich stand auch mal vor dem Problem. Das hättest du eigentlich finden können:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-940088.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-939676.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-946708.html

Problem bei mir war, dass ausschließlich der Atom den movbe-Befehl hat und nutzt. Ich hab den dann über die CFLAGS bei den entsprechenden Paketen rausgenommen.

----------

## Randy Andy

Tja musv,

hätte konnte wollte.

Ist ja nicht so, als hätte ich nicht danach gesucht. Davon ab ist die Suchfunktion im Forum ziemlich S...suboptimal.

Trotzdem konnte ich sogar mindestens deinen zuerst verlinkten Beitrag finden. 

Aber der Zusammenhang zu meinem Fall, wollte mir nicht so recht einleuchten, da er mir lediglich auf das Fehlschlagen beim Kompilieren einiger weniger Pakete, hinaus zulaufen schien.

Na ja, was soll's. 

Aus Schaden wird man klug und in der Tat bin ich dabei wieder um eine Erfahrung reicher geworden.

----------

## musv

Immer mit der Ruhe. Ok, ich hätte Deinen Post auch etwas ausführlich lesen können. Asche auf mein Haupt. 

Scheint wirklich so, als ob Dir irgendwie das Core2-Instruction-Set auf den Atom gerutscht ist. Hast du manchmal in Deiner make.conf auf dem Atom march=native gesetzt? Das könnte ein Grund sein, warum im chroot das core2 auf dem Atom gelandet ist. 

Wie im verlinkten Thread von Dir schon beschrieben, kriegst du die unterstützten Flags raus mit:

```
gcc -march=native -E -v - </dev/null 2>&1 | grep cc1 
```

Ich hab dann beim mir native durch corei7 und atom ersetzt und dann die benutzten CPU-Flags verglichen.

----------

## Randy Andy

 *musv wrote:*   

> Immer mit der Ruhe. Ok, ich hätte Deinen Post auch etwas ausführlich lesen können. Asche auf mein Haupt. 

 

Ich bin ja ganz ruhig musv, also nix für ungut.   :Wink: 

 *musv wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Scheint wirklich so, als ob Dir irgendwie das Core2-Instruction-Set auf den Atom gerutscht ist. Hast du manchmal in Deiner make.conf auf dem Atom march=native gesetzt? Das könnte ein Grund sein, warum im chroot das core2 auf dem Atom gelandet ist. 

 

Die These hat was, denn obwohl ich es eigentlich nie wirklich benutzt habe, so geistert mir da noch ein Bug durch den Hinterkopf für dessen Lösung ich mal ein ein Paket mit march=native übersetzen sollte, vielleicht hatte ich es danach kurzzeitig vergessen zurückzunehmen. 

 *musv wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wie im verlinkten Thread von Dir schon beschrieben, kriegst du die unterstützten Flags raus mit:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ja ich weiß und mittlerweile bin ich da auch um eine Erfahrung reicher geworden.

Übrigens scheint es mir anhand deiner Posts so, als ob auch Du für deine CFLAGS so was wie 

```
CFLAGS="-march=atom -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe" 
```

 verwendest.

Du hast zwar aus Kompatibilitätsgründen mittlerweile  -mno-movbe für einige Pakete abgeschaltet, aber ist Dir schon mal aufgefallen dass die ganzen mmx und sse instruction sets mit dieser Konfiguration garnicht aktiv sind   :Wink: 

Jedenfalls nicht bei deinem Aton N270, denn es sollte mich doch sehr wundern, wenn es sich bei Dir anders verhielte als bei mir.

Hab das in dem verlinkten englische Post nochmal näher erläutert.

Als letzten Beweis das meine Pakete früher ohne und jetzt mit diesen mmx sse sets übersetzt wurden/werden, möchte ich gerne noch in meinem ersten Post aus diesem Thread, besagte Anwendungen verwenden können, um lokal vorliegende Binaries auf die damit übersetzten CFLAGS zu prüfen.

Kann das bitte mal jemand machen und mir dann sagen wie's geht    :Embarassed: 

Gruß, Andy.

----------

